# has anyone tried Genchem White Pellet for crystal red shrimp? does it really work?



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

hello every one! i just got some crystal red shrimp about a week ago and have done alot of research on them and they are doing fine right now. but i came across this food that says it brings out the white in RCS. just wanted to know if any one has tried it yet and does it really work cause i can only find it in the UK


----------

